# PSG: anche Pogba è ad un passo.



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

Il famoso payroll


----------



## wildfrank (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.



Ottima mossa quella della sospensione del FPF. Ah, già, tanto per questi il regolamento non vale.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

UP


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.


Donnarumma
Hakimi Ramos Kimpembe Bernat
Verratti Pogba
Di Maria Wijaldium Mbappé
Neymar

Allenatore: il payroller


----------



## Igniorante (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377195 ha scritto:


> Il famoso payroll



Il FPF del payroll a Fifa e PSG
E Antani?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.


Questi col payroll se fanno l’aperitivo. L’apeiroll a base di Sergio Ramos, Hakimi e Pogba. E magari pure messi. Eh ma il payroll? E il fainascial fer blei? Idiott ha le mani legate, se spende ci squalificano!


----------



## Swaitak (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.



noi contrattacchiamo con Ecce Bondo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

wildfrank;2377200 ha scritto:


> Ottima mossa quella della sospensione del FPF. Ah, già, tanto per questi il regolamento non vale.



Infatti, gli effetti benefici della sospensione del FPF con la benedizione di Ceferin, come annunciato prima del mercato si sono subito palesati.

Immaginatevi 10 anni così dove questi accumulano giocatori su giocatori senza alcun limite.

Questo è il calcio senza FPF che, con tutti i suoi limiti, è stato tanto vituperato.

Abbiamo il calcio degli sceicci, godiamocelo


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377195 ha scritto:


> Il famoso payroll



in realtà è proprio la sospensione del Fpf che gli ha permesso di far quello che stanno facendo.


----------



## el_gaucho (8 Luglio 2021)

Il calcio dell&#8217;agente


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377237 ha scritto:


> Infatti, gli effetti benefici della sospensione del FPF con la benedizione di Ceferin, come annunciato prima del mercato si sono subito palesati.
> 
> Immaginatevi 10 anni così dove questi accumulano giocatori su giocatori senza alcun limite.
> 
> ...


È cambiato solo chi lo fa&#8230; in passato le figurine le accumulavano Real e Barcellona&#8230;. 30 anni fa lo faceva Berlusconi con il Milan. Non è che se oggi lo fa PSG o City cambia molto&#8230;


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377237 ha scritto:


> Infatti, gli effetti benefici della sospensione del FPF con la benedizione di Ceferin, come annunciato prima del mercato si sono subito palesati.
> 
> Immaginatevi 10 anni così dove questi accumulano giocatori su giocatori senza alcun limite.
> 
> ...



Bè in effetti sotto FFP hanno preso Neymar pagandolo uno sproposito... Non sarà che il FFP è inadeguato per caso allo scopo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377237 ha scritto:


> Infatti, gli effetti benefici della sospensione del FPF con la benedizione di Ceferin, come annunciato prima del mercato si sono subito palesati.
> 
> Immaginatevi 10 anni così dove questi accumulano giocatori su giocatori senza alcun limite.
> 
> ...



Cosa che dicevamo da tempo..ma c'è chi non si rassegna a capire che non può esistere competizione tra chi ha un fondo sovrano alle spalle che di fatto non ha limiti di spesa e società che comunque devono far quadrare i conti


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.



Per salvare il calcio serviva il tetto ingaggi ,non il fpf senza guardare i debiti dei clubs.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

Super_Lollo;2377238 ha scritto:


> in realtà è proprio la sospensione del Fpf che gli ha permesso di far quello che stanno facendo.



Eh, prima guardavano al centesimo...


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377240 ha scritto:


> È cambiato solo chi lo fa&#8230; in passato le figurine le accumulavano Real e Barcellona&#8230;. 30 anni fa lo faceva Berlusconi con il Milan. Non è che se oggi lo fa PSG o City cambia molto&#8230;



.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2021)

Dev'essere la fiscalità francese...


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377237 ha scritto:


> Infatti, gli effetti benefici della sospensione del FPF con la benedizione di Ceferin, come annunciato prima del mercato si sono subito palesati.
> 
> Immaginatevi 10 anni così dove questi accumulano giocatori su giocatori senza alcun limite.
> 
> ...



Vediamo. Nel 2022 hanno il mondiale in Qatar, poi vedremo quale sarà l'impegno dello sceicco soprattutto nel caso dovesse vincere la CL.

A me sembra il classico all-in morattiano del triplete... ma vedremo.


----------



## folletto (8 Luglio 2021)

Ceferin di sicuro non avrà preso neanche una mazzetta dal Qatar, neanche mezza 
Il calcio europeo comandato dagli sceicchi (per non vincere niente o quasi)


----------



## Konrad (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.



3 considerazioni:

1) PSG/UEFA: I parigini si sono presi l'ennesimo pass da parte dell'UEFA, questo giro in quanto sono stati i "bravi" contro i "cattivoni" della SuperLeague. Così anche in tempo di covid potranno drogare il mercato. L'UEFA continua a dimostrare un comportamento ineccepibile: dura con chi è in difficoltà, connivente con i forti.

2) RAIOLA: Dopo la polpetta che si è preso con Dollarumma è già pronto al bis con Pogba. Ovviamente in attesa che gli servano la portata principale con il trasferimento di Haaland. Quando mai un Ente o un'Istituzione riuscirà a fermare il salasso di soldi fuori dal mondo del calcio? Quando mai si arriverà a provvigioni in % pagate dal giocatore come in ogni altra attività terrena?

3) LEONARDO: Bello e comodo fare il mercato con i soldi del Monopoli e con le 3 scimmiette dell'UEFA che dovrebbero controllare spese e fatturati eh???


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377240 ha scritto:


> È cambiato solo chi lo fa&#8230; in passato le figurine le accumulavano Real e Barcellona&#8230;. 30 anni fa lo faceva Berlusconi con il Milan. Non è che se oggi lo fa PSG o City cambia molto&#8230;



Peccato che adesso a farlo sono degli Stati e quindi taglia fuori tutti al mondo tranne quei 10-15.

Prima bastava un Moratti qualsiasi. Adesso Moratti fallirebbe in 2 anni se volesse competere strappando i Ronaldo e gli Mbappe.

E' un modo malato di gestire le cose, profondamente sbagliato, che fa felici solo 4 tifosi, i calciatori e i procuratori sempre più ricchi e il cammellaro di turno, lasciando briciole ad altri miliardi di tifosi.

Ci si lamentava del FPF che ha portato (tranne le 4 champions in breve periodo per il Real) sempre nuove protagoniste in champions.

Vediamo come godranno chi si lamentava del FPF a vedere le finali di champions ad uso esclusivo di 5-6 squadre al mondo.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Il PSG dovrà per forza cedere qualcuno ora. Andare su Draxler no? Troppo professionale o troppo giovane?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

Rivera10;2377241 ha scritto:


> Bè in effetti sotto FFP hanno preso Neymar pagandolo uno sproposito... Non sarà che il FFP è inadeguato per caso allo scopo?



Che il FPF si possa migliorare sono d'accordo.

Ma Neymar e Mbappe li prese dopo 3 anni che chiusi con il mercato in utile, per prenderli a dovuto cedere altri giocatori (ibra ad esempio) e intorno non ha potuto prendere chiunque volesse, si è dovuto arrangiare anche con comprimari (penso a tanti anni con Motta), adesso il portiere di riserva prende 20 milioni lordi l'anno....


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2021)

Era talmente efficace sto FPF che questi nel 2017 hanno preso, in una sessione di mercato, tra gli altri, Mbabbè e Neymar


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377269 ha scritto:


> Peccato che adesso a farlo sono degli Stati e quindi taglia fuori tutti al mondo tranne quei 10-15.
> 
> Prima bastava un Moratti qualsiasi. Adesso Moratti fallirebbe in 2 anni se volesse competere strappando i Ronaldo e gli Mbappe.
> 
> ...



Sono altre le strade per riequilibrare il gioco. 
Il fpf è servito solo per portare soldi fuori dal giro e pareggiare i bilanci con soldi di carta. 

Se agli organizzatori davvero stava a cuore la competizione avrebbero messo un tetto agli ingaggi in modo tale che tutti potessero ambire di avere un campione che fa sognare una piazza.
Oggi abbiamo solo club non vendibili e con debiti superiori al valore complessivo. 
Dove sarebbe la sostenibilità?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

folletto;2377259 ha scritto:


> Ceferin di sicuro non avrà preso neanche una mazzetta dal Qatar, neanche mezza
> Il calcio europeo comandato dagli sceicchi (per non vincere niente o quasi)



La mega mazzettona recente per azzerare i controlli sulel spese è nota: lo sceicco del PSG (seguito poi dall'emiro del City, questo minacciato anche da Johnson a cui Ceferin si è rivolto pagando la mazzetta che stiamo vedendo della fase finale dell'Europeo a Londra a tutti i costi) è stato il principale grimaldello per far saltare quella Superlega che, con l'appoggio di tutti i club principale, dopo un pò di trattativa avrebbe seguito un percorso parallelo a quello della UEFA.

Ceferin ha ricevuto indietro il pieno controllo sul calci Europeo e lo sceicco il via libera per saccheggiare tutti i club continetali approfittando della crisi Covid che colpisce chi non ha uno sceicco alle spalle.


----------



## sacchino (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377240 ha scritto:


> È cambiato solo chi lo fa… in passato le figurine le accumulavano Real e Barcellona…. 30 anni fa lo faceva Berlusconi con il Milan. Non è che se oggi lo fa PSG o City cambia molto…



L'importante che rescano a vincere.........poi si gioca in 11 contro 11.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377269 ha scritto:


> Peccato che adesso a farlo sono degli Stati e quindi taglia fuori tutti al mondo tranne quei 10-15.
> 
> Prima bastava un Moratti qualsiasi. Adesso Moratti fallirebbe in 2 anni se volesse competere strappando i Ronaldo e gli Mbappe.
> 
> ...


Mah… di malato c’è tanto nel calcio e ci stava anche prima. Ti ricordo come il Real a un passo dal fallimento dovette vendere il centro sportivo. Poi anziché intraprendere un cammino virtuoso ha iniziato ad acquistare i vari Figo e Zidane, pagati a cifre che mai nessuno aveva versato per alcun giocatore. Io francamente non mi scandalizzo più, ne ho viste talmente tante negli anni che non mi cambia niente se a farlo sono le spagnole aiutate dalle banche e dallo stato, oppure il psg o il city finanziati dagli sceicchi. Io guardo a noi, al fatto che la nostra proprietà non stia rilanciando il Milan e il fatto che ora il FFP sia sospeso è una aggravante.


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2377258 ha scritto:


> Vediamo. Nel 2022 hanno il mondiale in Qatar, poi vedremo quale sarà l'impegno dello sceicco soprattutto nel caso dovesse vincere la CL.
> 
> A me sembra il classico all-in morattiano del triplete... ma vedremo.



Condivido. Se il psg vince la champion dopo il mondiale in casa gli sceicchi spariscono a Parigi e si dedicano ad altro....


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Luglio 2021)

Milanforever26;2377245 ha scritto:


> Cosa che dicevamo da tempo..ma c'è chi non si rassegna a capire che non può esistere competizione tra chi ha un fondo sovrano alle spalle che di fatto non ha limiti di spesa e società che comunque devono far quadrare i conti



Certo,in teoria ma poi c'è anche la pratica .

Puoi spendere tutti i soldi che vuoi, ma poi c'è il campo e quello ha dimostrato che non sempre chi spende di più alla fine vince,anzi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

sacchino;2377282 ha scritto:


> L'importante che rescano a vincere.........poi si gioca in 11 contro 11.


A oggi in un confronto con loro pensi di non uscirne con le ossa rotte? Facciamo fatica a ingaggiare un ex giocatore panzone fuori dal progetto, non abbiamo alcun potere cobtrattuale perdendo giocatori a parametro zero&#8230; di modi per rilanciare una società ne ho visti diversi, ma in ogni progetto serio c&#8217;è un aspetto che non si può trascurare: l&#8217;investimento da parte della proprietà per il parco giocatori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2377279 ha scritto:


> Sono altre le strade per riequilibrare il gioco.
> Il fpf è servito solo per portare soldi fuori dal giro e pareggiare i bilanci con soldi di carta.
> 
> Se agli organizzatori davvero stava a cuore la competizione avrebbero messo un tetto agli ingaggi in modo tale che tutti potessero ambire di avere un campione che fa sognare una piazza.
> ...



Gran parte delle società pagano i debiti dovuti al Covid. Per chi aveva 700 milioni di ricavi e 680 milioni di spese due anni con 300 milioni di ricavi e 680 milioni di spese (perchè nessuno si è tgaliato nulla) portano 750 milioni di debiti che hai voglia a ripianare a colpi di 20 milioni di utili alla volta.

Senza il Covid, tranne qualche caso anomalo, tutte le società sarebbero state tranquillamente in linea con i conti, come si evince da tutti i bilanci dal 2011 al 2019 (io ho spulciato quelli del Real).

Il FPF ha equilibrato i conti e mitigato, in parte , il disastro Covid (che però paga l'impossibilità di accordarsi per ridurre i costi definiti).

Il tetto degli ingaggi penso proprio che sia inapplicabile, perchè qualunque giocatore potrebbe impeganrlo presso una qualsiasi corte Europea in quanto lede la concorrenza.
Rispetto a Bosmann sarebbe una passeggiata.

Se vuoi fare una regola del genere serve un CONTRATTO sottoscritto da tutte le parti (anche i giocatori), come in NBA. Un contratto liberamente sottoscritto da parti ritenute leggittimamente rappresentanti, potrebbe si essere difeso in sede giudiziale.

Ma capisci anche tu che far sottoscrivere a tutti i soggetti di varie nazioni e leghe un regolamento unico che regolamentasse e limitasse ricavi e spese è un'impresa superiore alle capacità di chiunque, in Europa.

Forse in questo senso la soluzione poteva essere la superlega, interessi più vicini e grane potere contrattuale con i giocatori. Ma ormai quella è una storia che non c'è.


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377276 ha scritto:


> Era talmente efficace sto FPF che questi nel 2017 hanno preso, in una sessione di mercato, tra gli altri, Mbabbè e Neymar



La differenza è che adesso si tengono neymar e mbappe e si prendono altri 6/7 fenomeni. Prima potevano farlo x max 2 giocatori all'anno


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Ragazzi il problema del fpf non sarà mai chi spende e nemmeno chi non spende o , meglio, non è il problema più grosso. 

Il problema è chi non investe e dice di non poterlo fare perché il regolamento non lo consente!!!

Il fpf ha dato vita ANCHE a questo tipo di pseudo-proprieta' !!!

Vuoi spendere? Bene , l'economia gira.
Non vuoi o non puoi spendere? Bene , prendi un club compatibile con le tue risorse .
Ma non si dica che non si può investire o che bisogna puntare su programmi decennali. 


Se invece, ripeto, chi organizza il calcio punta alla spettacolarità allora si metta un tetto ingaggi e si stabiliscano regole che promuovano lo sport.
Questo non è più sport.


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377283 ha scritto:


> Mah&#8230; di malato c&#8217;è tanto nel calcio e ci stava anche prima. Ti ricordo come il Real a un passo dal fallimento dovette vendere il centro sportivo. Poi anziché intraprendere un cammino virtuoso ha iniziato ad acquistare i vari Figo e Zidane, pagati a cifre che mai nessuno aveva versato per alcun giocatore. Io francamente non mi scandalizzo più, ne ho viste talmente tante negli anni che non mi cambia niente se a farlo sono le spagnole aiutate dalle banche e dallo stato, oppure il psg o il city finanziati dagli sceicchi. Io guardo a noi, al fatto che la nostra proprietà non stia rilanciando il Milan e il fatto che ora il FFP sia sospeso è una aggravante.



Concordo alla grande.
Se OGGI che il fpf e stato sospeso non facciamo uno sforzo allora e proprio inutile parlare di obiettivi, di tornare in alto.

Vendano al più presto e che non si facciano più vedere questi maledetti.


----------



## danjr (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377240 ha scritto:


> È cambiato solo chi lo fa… in passato le figurine le accumulavano Real e Barcellona…. 30 anni fa lo faceva Berlusconi con il Milan. Non è che se oggi lo fa PSG o City cambia molto…



Si, una cosa cambia invece, questi si sono portati a casa zero Champions e hanno speso Mille volte tanto. Milan, Real e Barca nei loro ultimi domini si sono portati a casa 5 Champions.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377283 ha scritto:


> Mah&#8230; di malato c&#8217;è tanto nel calcio e ci stava anche prima. Ti ricordo come il Real a un passo dal fallimento dovette vendere il centro sportivo. Poi anziché intraprendere un cammino virtuoso ha iniziato ad acquistare i vari Figo e Zidane, pagati a cifre che mai nessuno aveva versato per alcun giocatore. Io francamente non mi scandalizzo più, ne ho viste talmente tante negli anni che non mi cambia niente se a farlo sono le spagnole aiutate dalle banche e dallo stato, oppure il psg o il city finanziati dagli sceicchi. Io guardo a noi, al fatto che la nostra proprietà non stia rilanciando il Milan e il fatto che ora il FFP sia sospeso è una aggravante.



La stori che racconti è vera ma parziale.
Il Real nell'era pre-FPF era ad un passo dal fallimento da cui fu salvato grazie ad un acquisto a cifre benevoli della Ciudad Deportiva, ch egli permise di avere anche fondi da investire. Con questi fondi ed una legislazione fiscale benevola (come oggi in Italia) il Real potè investire e, al momento dell'introduzione del FPF si trovava in una situazione privilegiata in termini di ricavi e di bilancio (il real chiude i attivo il bilancio dal 2010 al 2019, sempre con ricavi in aumento). Il FPF lo ha aiutato perchè gli sceicchi avrebbero potuto far saltare il banco spostando i costi ben sopra i ricavi (cosa che senza avere una proprietà sfondata alle spalle non puoi fare) costringendolo a scegliere tra essere meno competitivo o rischiare il fallimento.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2377258 ha scritto:


> Vediamo. Nel 2022 hanno il mondiale in Qatar, poi vedremo quale sarà l'impegno dello sceicco soprattutto nel caso dovesse vincere la CL.
> 
> A me sembra il classico all-in morattiano del triplete... ma vedremo.



Eh no, purtroppo si sono instaurati ed anche per bene aggiungo io.

Hanno comprato il PSG per una quarantina di milioni una decina di anni fa, in questi anni hanno speso molti soldi tra autosponsorizzazioni (neanche granché a dire il vero) e giocatori comprati ed infrastrutture. E non c'era neanche l'ombra del mondiale. 

Noi pensiamo che questi spendano senza usare il cervello, pero' non é assolutamente cosi. La gestione del PSG in questi anni é stata a dir poco invidiabile. 

-Un grandissimo lavoro sul brand (social che crescono in maniera esponenziale, primi per numer di follower su TikTok e tra poco raggiungeranno la vetta anche negli altri) che ha prodotto una mega sponsorizzazione da Jordan/Nike per circa 90 milioni all'anno fino al 2032 (quindi significa un'impegno preso con lo Swoosh molto lungo)
-Il nuovo contratto al rialzo di sponsorizzazione sulla malgia che annuncieranno tra poco (o forse l'hanno fatto ma mi sfugge) che dovrebbe aumentare i 60 milioni annui che percepiscono ora, e molte altre cose che é inutile contiuare ad elencare.

Secondo molte stime il valore del club é superiore ai 2.2 miliardi, e non sono cosi sicuro che abbiano investito cosi tanto. Insomma, gli sceicchi vuoi vedere che ci hanno visto giusto? Non credo proprio che venderanno, sicuramente stano facendo l'all in, perché sentono che in questo periodo di magra possono allungare su tutte le rivali, ma sono sicuro che tra 5 anni non si faranno certo sfuggire il prossimo Mbappe.


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377296 ha scritto:


> Eh no, purtroppo si sono instaurati ed anche per bene aggiungo io.
> 
> Hanno comprato il PSG per una quarantina di milioni una decina di anni fa, in questi anni hanno speso molti soldi tra autosponsorizzazioni (neanche granché a dire il vero) e giocatori comprati ed infrastrutture. E non c'era neanche l'ombra del mondiale.
> 
> ...



Si lo so, ma vedremo cosa succederà dopo il 2022.

Ricordo che giusto qualche anno fa i giocatori andavano in Cina a prendere 20 milioni l'anno... adesso abbiamo visto che fine ha fatto il calcio cinese.

A me pare stiano facendo il classico all-in, dopo secondo me faranno un radicale taglio dei costi.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Lineker10;2377297 ha scritto:


> Si lo so, ma vedremo cosa succederà dopo il 2022.
> 
> Ricordo che giusto qualche anno fa i giocatori andavano in Cina a prendere 20 milioni l'anno... adesso abbiamo visto che fine ha fatto il calcio cinese.
> 
> A me pare stiano facendo il classico all-in, dopo secondo me faranno un radicale taglio dei costi.



Ma la Cina é una cosa completamente diversa credo. Non sono un esperto di politica estera, ma il governo ha voluto bloccare ogni sorta di "spreco" e di soldi che non aiutavano a far crescere l'economia domestica. In Qatar non hanno certo queste problematiche. Il loro reddito di cittadinanza per cittadini nati li é di circa 6000&#8364; al mese  , dal primo mese di nascita e solo per essere nati ahah. Un'altro mondo dai. 

Non dico che ogni anno spenderanno 300 milioni, ma faranno ad alternanza. Resteranno comunque sempre ultra competitivi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377294 ha scritto:


> La stori che racconti è vera ma parziale.
> Il Real nell'era pre-FPF era ad un passo dal fallimento da cui fu salvato grazie ad un acquisto a cifre benevoli della Ciudad Deportiva, ch egli permise di avere anche fondi da investire. Con questi fondi ed una legislazione fiscale benevola (come oggi in Italia) il Real potè investire e, al momento dell'introduzione del FPF si trovava in una situazione privilegiata in termini di ricavi e di bilancio (il real chiude i attivo il bilancio dal 2010 al 2019, sempre con ricavi in aumento). Il FPF lo ha aiutato perchè gli sceicchi avrebbero potuto far saltare il banco spostando i costi ben sopra i ricavi (cosa che senza avere una proprietà sfondata alle spalle non puoi fare) costringendolo a scegliere tra essere meno competitivo o rischiare il fallimento.


Il modo in cui ha aumentato il fatturato è stato marcio, per questo non ho capito perché parli di calcio malato per gli sceicchi quando il Real che avrebbe dovuto fallire ha fatto pure peggio. Il FFP è stato voluto proprio da queste società che non volevano che altre realtà come PSG e City potessero diventare più forti e più competitive di loro. Non sta scritto da nessuna parte che real e Barcellona debbano vincere sempre e soltanto loro e il FFP era un modo per garantire e tutelare la supremazia delle spagnole e anche questo è un concetto sbagliato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2377293 ha scritto:


> Si, una cosa cambia invece, questi si sono portati a casa zero Champions e hanno speso Mille volte tanto. Milan, Real e Barca nei loro ultimi domini si sono portati a casa 5 Champions.


Il Real per 12 anni non ha vinto una Champions, collezionando figurine su figurine. Vincere la Champions è il coronamento di un progetto, ma serve anche la mentalità, non bastano i giocatori.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2377291 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi il problema del fpf non sarà mai chi spende e nemmeno chi non spende o , meglio, non è il problema più grosso.
> 
> Il problema è chi non investe e dice di non poterlo fare perché il regolamento non lo consente!!!
> 
> ...



Molti parlano di investimenti.
Ma chiariamo cosa significa investire.
Significa anticipare dei costi in prospettiva che poi rientrino con gli interessi grazie ad un aumento di ricavi.

Ma facciamo il nostro caso:
I primi due anni post-Berlusconi (quelli di Mirabelli e di Leonardo) abbiamo "investito" pesantemente.
La cosa si è dimostrata fallimentare in quanto ad un aumento stabile dei costi di medio perioro ha corrisposto un aumento dei ricavi quasi nullo.
Pensare di gestire una società con un proprietario che mette 150-200 milioni l'anno per 7-8 anni non significa "investire" significa basare la società sul mecenatismo, cosa per me profondamnte sbagliata.

Ci può stare in un momento in cui devi rinnovare la rosa, di spendere molto di più di quanto ricavi per 1-2 anni, ma poi devi ricavare molto di più di quanto spendi per equilibrare l'"investimento".

Le propriietà tedesche (per legge) e molte di quelle spagnole (per statuto) non hanno proprietà ripianatorie alle spalle eppure hanno fatto la storia del calcio senza problemi.

Sono quelli i modelli che dobbiamo proteggere e diffondere, non quelli del PSG che invece vanno combattuti fino alla morte.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.



CVD

Eccovi serviti, senza FFP ( su cui si può discutere eh), come previstissimo fanno una squadra da Play Station.

Fortunatamente non nutro alcun tipo di sentimento per il PSG, quindi la cosa non mi turba.

Ma lo sapevano anche i sassi che tutti erano concordi col FFP proprio per arginare questi del PSG & company ( non che prima avessero il braccino corto, ma avevano un ritegno)


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2021)

ma pobbà non doveva andare alla giuve????????
mazzetta di ritorno per il favore donnarumma, ufficialissimo.

il psg faceva quel che ne aveva voglia già prima, ma ora ha proprio slegato i buoi. un po' come la juve che ruba tutto l'anno ma le perle se le tiene per il finale di stagione.

tanto con sta squadra di superstar non vinceranno una mazza. lo spogliatoio sarà un bordello cosmico ahahahahaha. non so cosa darei per esser al psg quest'anno...
al contrario l'infermeria sarà più affollata di un campo profughi.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Si pero' ragazzi mettetevi l'animo in pace  Pensate veramente di poter competere in termini economici con uno stato come il Qatar? Uno stato talmente benestante che a casa sua non ha più niente da sistemare e si mette a fare il bimbo viziato per farsi "bello"? 

Uno stato vs un fondo. Due concetti talmenti diversi da fare ridere. I soldi del Milan non sono di Gordon o di Scaroni, ma di un fondo di investimento a cui appartengono diverse entità, non puo' Singer andare a prendere un giocatore per 300M ed alla prossima assemblea dei soci dire : "Eh, era necessario per tornare in alto". Ma sai cosa gliene frega?

Se non avete capito che ora e per i prossimi 4 anni la solfa sarà sempre questa per noi allora sarete sempre depressi a leggere notizie del genere, non metto in dubbio le ambizioni ed il progetto della società sia chiaro, io sono STRAconvinto che la strada del ritorno ad alti livelli sia solo questa per noi. L'unica percorribile.

Che poi mi sembra di essere uno scemo, non é che io non voglia sistemare i nostri attuali buchi in rosa con Haaland, Mbappe, De Bruyne e De Jong. Semplicemente mi rendo conto che é impossibile, e non ci sto male se non quando sogno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377283 ha scritto:


> Mah… di malato c’è tanto nel calcio e ci stava anche prima. Ti ricordo come il Real a un passo dal fallimento dovette vendere il centro sportivo. Poi anziché intraprendere un cammino virtuoso ha iniziato ad acquistare i vari Figo e Zidane, pagati a cifre che mai nessuno aveva versato per alcun giocatore. Io francamente non mi scandalizzo più, ne ho viste talmente tante negli anni che non mi cambia niente se a farlo sono le spagnole aiutate dalle banche e dallo stato, oppure il psg o il city finanziati dagli sceicchi. Io guardo a noi, al fatto che la nostra proprietà non stia rilanciando il Milan e il fatto che ora il FFP sia sospeso è una aggravante.



Noi non vogliamo spostare i costi medi in un punto in cui non sono coperti dai ricavi.
Questa è la realtà.

Se passando da spendere 200 a 400, domani fossimo certi di ricavare 400 è un investimento che sicuramente farebbero.

Ma quello che chiedono i tifosi è che si passi da spendere 200 a spendere 400 con la prospettiva di guadagnarne 250 e quindi metterne altri 250 domani, altri 140 il giorno dopo e così via.

Non sarà la strada seguita e penso che chiunque eventualmente arrivi alo loro posto, stanne fosse Al mattone, la penserebbe allo stesso modo.
Mettiamoci il cuore in pace.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377306 ha scritto:


> Molti parlano di investimenti.
> Ma chiariamo cosa significa investire.
> Significa anticipare dei costi in prospettiva che poi rientrino con gli interessi grazie ad un aumento di ricavi.
> 
> ...



Secondo te i proprietari del PSG sono solo degli scemi che buttano via i soldi e non sanno investire? Premetto che sono anche io contro questo tipo logica mecenate (ma non credo che a differenza nostra con Berlusconi e di Moratti all'Inter li si possa esattamente definire cosi), pero' hanno portato il PSG nella top 10 delle squadre più importanti al mondo (per followers e ricavi), un valore stimato maggiore dei 2 mld e contratti di sponsorizzazione da capogiro. Inoltre sono nella top5 delle società più remunerative.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377310 ha scritto:


> Si pero' ragazzi mettetevi l'animo in pace  Pensate veramente di poter competere in termini economici con uno stato come il Qatar? Uno stato talmente benestante che a casa sua non ha più niente da sistemare e si mette a fare il bimbo viziato per farsi "bello"?
> 
> Uno stato vs un fondo. Due concetti talmenti diversi da fare ridere. I soldi del Milan non sono di Gordon o di Scaroni, ma di un fondo di investimento a cui appartengono diverse entità, non puo' Singer andare a prendere un giocatore per 300M ed alla prossima assemblea dei soci dire : "Eh, era necessario per tornare in alto". Ma sai cosa gliene frega?
> 
> ...



E' proprio questo il punto.

Se prendi atto che il tuo percorso è quello, ha senso argomentare se è meglio prendere Dalot o Firpo, se riscattare Tomori o cercare uno tipo Simakan.

Se invece la tua idea è sperare negi arrivi di De Bruyne o anche solo Kimmich perchè "noi siamo il "Milan" è come andare a vedere Alien e lamentarsi tutto il tempo perchè ancora non è rrivato il principe Azzurro a baciare Ripley, sconfiggere il cattivo e che vivano tutti felici e contenenti. Semplicemente ha sbagliato Film e serve a poco dire che non gli piace vedere al gente morire, che lui vuole baci e storie d'amore ... Alien è Alien.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377276 ha scritto:


> Era talmente efficace sto FPF che questi nel 2017 hanno preso, in una sessione di mercato, tra gli altri, Mbabbè e Neymar


Ma anche in questo topic i contabili se la rigirano come vogliono loro. Adesso il PSG che acquista chiunque é diventato l'esempio che il FPF funziona   

Senza guardare aldilà dei nostri confini, lo scudetto quest'anno non lo vinceremo di certo noi. Ma a noi non interessa, l'importante é non andare in perdita.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377306 ha scritto:


> Molti parlano di investimenti.
> Ma chiariamo cosa significa investire.
> Significa anticipare dei costi in prospettiva che poi rientrino con gli interessi grazie ad un aumento di ricavi.


Nel calcio?  ma voi credete che una società sportiva funzioni come la SPA che vende occhiali? AC Luxottica? Poi se parli di finanza gli interessi sono una parola da utilizzare in senso stretto. Non vi correggo mai e mi faccio tante risate sotto i baffi, ma con due lauree in economia sono ormai esausto di sentir parlare di payroll e ammortamenti completamente A CASO.


----------



## Andris (8 Luglio 2021)

Platini dove sei ?


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2377325 ha scritto:


> Ma anche in questo topic i contabili se la rigirano come vogliono loro. Adesso il PSG che acquista chiunque é diventato l'esempio che il FPF funziona
> 
> Senza guardare aldilà dei nostri confini, lo scudetto quest'anno non lo vinceremo di certo noi. Ma a noi non interessa, l'importante é non andare in perdita.



Ma é cosi difficile da capire che il Milan di Berlusconi non esiste più? Cos'é noi siamo meno tifosi perche non sogniamo ad occhi aperti? Quanti altri anni hai bisogno per capirlo? Eppure Paolo lo dice praticamente ad ogni intervista, probabilmente ad ogni occasione gli chiedono Haaland/Mbappe 

Fino a 4/5 anni fa anche io ero cosi, anche io volevo i Neymar o i Suarez, anche io prendevo in giro chi magari voleva un Milan più "realista", perché in fin dei conti il Milan é il Milan no? Ed invece no amico mio, purtroppo la realtà on é questa. Io faccio un enorme fatica a capire i vostri ragionamenti, sempre a dire di non rispettare tali FFP o payroll, ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe? I soldi chi c'é li mette? Se vuoi apro un sito/colletta e vediamo quanto raccimoliamo noi tifosi Milanisti  , lo faccio volentieri e non scherzo.


----------



## Rivera10 (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377274 ha scritto:


> Che il FPF si possa migliorare sono d'accordo.
> 
> Ma Neymar e Mbappe li prese dopo 3 anni che chiusi con il mercato in utile, per prenderli a dovuto cedere altri giocatori (ibra ad esempio) e intorno non ha potuto prendere chiunque volesse, si è dovuto arrangiare anche con comprimari (penso a tanti anni con Motta), adesso il portiere di riserva prende 20 milioni lordi l'anno....



E dovrebbe migliorare tantissimo per dare eguali condizioni di partenza a tutti. Neymar,caro Zosimo,non avrebbero potuto prenderlo nonostante i 3 mercati da" formiche", tanto è vero che a comprare il brasiliano fu, se non sbaglio,un ente del fondo sovrano del Qatar impegnato nella promozione dei mondiali di cui Neymar fa da testimonial. Il FFP caro Zosimo non funziona lo stesso sia perché non ferma le formidabili capacità economiche di squadre come il PSG sia perché cristallizza in media le posizioni di forza.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377331 ha scritto:


> Ma é cosi difficile da capire che il Milan di Berlusconi non esiste più? Cos'é noi siamo meno tifosi perche non sogniamo ad occhi aperti? Quanti altri anni hai bisogno per capirlo? Eppure Paolo lo dice praticamente ad ogni intervista, probabilmente ad ogni occasione gli chiedono Haaland/Mbappe
> 
> Fino a 4/5 anni fa anche io ero cosi, anche io volevo i Neymar o i Suarez, anche io prendevo in giro chi magari voleva un Milan più "realista", perché in fin dei conti il Milan é il Milan no? Ed invece no amico mio, purtroppo la realtà on é questa. Io faccio un enorme fatica a capire i vostri ragionamenti, sempre a dire di non rispettare tali FFP o payroll, ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe? I soldi chi c'é li mette? Se vuoi apro un sito/colletta e vediamo quanto raccimoliamo noi tifosi Milanisti  , lo faccio volentieri e non scherzo.



L'Inter lo sta facendo, con Cottarelli, vediamo quanto risolverà.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377331 ha scritto:


> Ma é cosi difficile da capire che il Milan di Berlusconi non esiste più? Cos'é noi siamo meno tifosi perche non sogniamo ad occhi aperti? Quanti altri anni hai bisogno per capirlo? Eppure Paolo lo dice praticamente ad ogni intervista, probabilmente ad ogni occasione gli chiedono Haaland/Mbappe
> 
> Fino a 4/5 anni fa anche io ero cosi, anche io volevo i Neymar o i Suarez, anche io prendevo in giro chi magari voleva un Milan più "realista", perché in fin dei conti il Milan é il Milan no? Ed invece no amico mio, purtroppo la realtà on é questa. Io faccio un enorme fatica a capire i vostri ragionamenti, sempre a dire di non rispettare tali FFP o payroll, ma l'alternativa quale sarebbe? I soldi chi c'é li mette? Se vuoi apro un sito/colletta e vediamo quanto raccimoliamo noi tifosi Milanisti  , lo faccio volentieri e non scherzo.


Nessun utente del forum, nessuno, chiede Mbappé o Halaand. Nessuno. C'erano Aguero e Depay a 0 con ingaggio migliore di Ibra, ci sono decine e decine di giocatori in scadenza ( es. Kamara) a costi contenuti: ci si lamenta della totale assenza di investimento, non delle cifre stanziate. Tomori era una spesa preventivata lo scorso anno, prima che arrivino i ragionieri. Quando a Settembre ti renderai conto che abbiam fatto mercato con i 20 milioni racimolati da Pobega e qualche altro ragazzino, capirai cosa intendo.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377306 ha scritto:


> Molti parlano di investimenti.
> Ma chiariamo cosa significa investire.
> Significa anticipare dei costi in prospettiva che poi rientrino con gli interessi grazie ad un aumento di ricavi.
> 
> ...



Credo sia riduttivo stabilire come si debba investire, ognuno deve poter aver una sua strategia , come è giusto che sia.
Chi ha detto poi che utili e spese si devono allineare?
Parliamo di una società di calcio.
Se un presidente vuole poter spendere i suoi soldi chi o cosa glielo può impedire?

Diverso invece il discorso, ripeto, se chi organizza le competizioni vuole tutelare lo spettacolo.

Io la penso cosi.
Il fpf ha fatto solo nascere fake proprietà che non vogliono spendere e si nascondono dietro il dito della sostenibilità.
Elliott, ad esempio, perchè non crea la squadra under 23? Perchè non imita il modello red bull?
O crediamo davvero basti pensare a rangnick per trasformare il milan nel lipsia?

Io non credo nel calcio azienda perchè parliamo di una palla che rotola e dei ragazzi che la rincorrono.
Andrebbero sempre divisi i veri utili dai soldi di carta/virtuali in stile monopoli.
I soldi veri arrivano dalle tv, dai premi uefa , dagli sponsors , tutti gli altri sono soldi di carta.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2377335 ha scritto:


> Nessun utente del forum, nessuno, chiede Mbappé o Halaand. Nessuno. C'erano Aguero e Depay a 0 con ingaggio migliore di Ibra, ci sono decine e decine di giocatori in scadenza ( es. Kamara) a costi contenuti: ci si lamenta della totale assenza di investimento, non delle cifre stanziate. Tomori era una spesa preventivata lo scorso anno, prima che arrivino i ragionieri. Quando a Settembre ti renderai conto che abbiam fatto mercato con i 20 milioni racimolati da Pobega e qualche altro ragazzino, capirai cosa intendo.



Amen.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2377335 ha scritto:


> Nessun utente del forum, nessuno, chiede Mbappé o Halaand. Nessuno. C'erano Aguero e Depay a 0 con ingaggio migliore di Ibra, ci sono decine e decine di giocatori in scadenza ( es. Kamara) a costi contenuti: ci si lamenta della totale assenza di investimento, non delle cifre stanziate. Tomori era una spesa preventivata lo scorso anno, prima che arrivino i ragionieri. Quando a Settembre ti renderai conto che abbiam fatto mercato con i 20 milioni racimolati da Pobega e qualche altro ragazzino, capirai cosa intendo.



Pero' bisogna anche capire che i Depay e gli Aguero al Milan oggi non ci vengono. Per i Kamara ed i giocatori in scadenza vediamo come finisce la sessione. Sempre li, si fa fatica a distinguere chi eravamo (Mecca del calcio per ogni giocatore) con quello che siamo; il nostro appeal é ai minimi storici, e tra noi e la panchina del Barca c'é un divario enorme. Certo se poi vai da Aguero o Depay con 8 milioni allora forse (possibilità molto, ma molto remota) ti dicevano di si, ma ne valgono la pena? Daresti 8 milioni netti ad Aguero (che io adoro e rimango convinto che a 5 milioni lo avrei preso ad occhi chiusi) con il sospetto che possa giocare 4 partite all'anno? 

Vediamo, io sono abituato ad aspettare prima di criticare. Ho aspettato negli anni del condor, figurati se non aspetto adesso  , tu parti con il presupposto che faremo un mercato da polli (che evidentemente giudicherai dalla quantità di &#8364; spesi mi sembra di capire), forse avrai ragione o forse no, pero la cosa strabiliante é la tua convinzione. Io saro' il primo a criticare il 31 agosto se reputo la squadra inferiore all'anno scorso, anche se si spenderanno 450 milioni, ma ad oggi non me la sento proprio.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377333 ha scritto:


> L'Inter lo sta facendo, con Cottarelli, vediamo quanto risolverà.



Ma veramente... Io per primo pensavo che fosse un'ottima idea, poi dopo aver letto le cifre che raccoglie il Barca dall'azionariato popolare mi sono messo a ridere per i cugini. Barca che é la squadra più tifata al mondo eh... Altro che Cottarelli e Mentana.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377344 ha scritto:


> Pero' bisogna anche capire che i Depay e gli Aguero al Milan oggi non ci vengono. Per i Kamara ed i giocatori in scadenza vediamo come finisce la sessione. Sempre li, si fa fatica a distinguere chi eravamo (Mecca del calcio per ogni giocatore) con quello che siamo; il nostro appeal é ai minimi storici, e tra noi e la panchina del Barca c'é un divario enorme. Certo se poi vai da Aguero o Depay con 8 milioni allora forse (possibilità molto, ma molto remota) ti dicevano di si, ma ne valgono la pena? Daresti 8 milioni netti ad Aguero (che io adoro e rimango convinto che a 5 milioni lo avrei preso ad occhi chiusi) con il sospetto che possa giocare 4 partite all'anno?
> 
> Vediamo, io sono abituato ad aspettare prima di criticare. Ho aspettato negli anni del condor, figurati se non aspetto adesso  , tu parti con il presupposto che faremo un mercato da polli (che evidentemente giudicherai dalla quantità di € spesi mi sembra di capire), forse avrai ragione o forse no, pero la cosa strabiliante é la tua convinzione. Io saro' il primo a criticare il 31 agosto se reputo la squadra inferiore all'anno scorso, anche se si spenderanno 450 milioni, ma ad oggi non me la sento proprio.



Spenderemo quanto il ragioniere riterrà opportuno fare dentro un programma di risanamento dei conti e di sostenibilità.
Ogni club dovrebbe avere una proprietà su misura per le sue ambizioni e la sua storia.
Questo è lo snodo.


E si può investire in tanti modi, non solo buttando milioni in cartellini.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (8 Luglio 2021)

il calcio dei tifosi e la meritocrazia


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377312 ha scritto:


> Secondo te i proprietari del PSG sono solo degli scemi che buttano via i soldi e non sanno investire? Premetto che sono anche io contro questo tipo logica mecenate (ma non credo che a differenza nostra con Berlusconi e di Moratti all'Inter li si possa esattamente definire cosi), pero' hanno portato il PSG nella top 10 delle squadre più importanti al mondo (per followers e ricavi), un valore stimato maggiore dei 2 mld e contratti di sponsorizzazione da capogiro. Inoltre sono nella top5 delle società più remunerative.



Ma certo che li stanno buttando, semplicemente non gliene frega nulla di farlo. Beati loro.

Mica rientreranno mai di quanto stanno spendendo, su.

Stanno mostrando solo quanto ce l' hanno duro, e fanno bene, i soldi sono i loro.

Differente è pretendere che una società lo faccia, purtroppo non funziona cosi, serve un pò di culo e trovare appunto lo sceicco di turno.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2377351 ha scritto:


> Spenderemo quanto il ragioniere riterrà opportuno fare dentro un programma di risanamento dei conti e di sostenibilità.
> Ogni club dovrebbe avere una proprietà su misura per le sue ambizioni e la sua storia.
> Questo è lo snodo.
> 
> ...



Le ambizioni le decidono le proprietà. Lo so che é difficile da accettare eh, sopratutto per chi ha visto il Milan dei palloni d'oro, il Milan Ancelottiano o per chi come te ha visto il Milan Sacchiano (e devo dire che ti invidio tremendamente). Non capisco le alternative, nessuno mi parla mai di cosa converebbe fare, ma solo di quanto si sta facendo male. 

Bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà, pero' penso che per molti tifosi sia impossibile. Secondo te dunque dobbiamo fiondarci su un progetto Lipsia? Comprare e rivendere? C'é un controsenso enorme o sbaglio? Per me il modello invece deve essere la Juve 2011-2017 (pre Ronaldo e con le Finali vinte possibilmente ). Noi siamo al secondo anno di quel processo, non vediamo sempre nero e sempre in anticipo. Abbiamo provato a buttare i milioni in cartellini e ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte, proviamo a fare le cose come gli ultimi due anni e vedrai che tra 4 anni sarà un brutto ricordo questo momento.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2377353 ha scritto:


> Ma certo che li stanno buttando, semplicemente non gliene frega nulla di farlo. Beati loro.
> 
> Mica rientreranno mai di quanto stanno spendendo, su.
> 
> ...



Eh no, il loro "buttare" soldi gli ha garantito 1mld di &#8364; da Nike per i prossimi 10 anni (90 all'anno), gli ha garantito di essere una delle squadre più seguite al mondo sui social, e gli ha garantito di avere una visibilità mediatica assurda come brand. Senza contare che ora il PSG vale 2.5 miliardi, e che loro l'anno aquistata a circa 40 milioni. Che poi facciano quello che gli pare é ovvio, ma non li definirei "stupidi" che non ragionano. Hanno degli economisti da far paura eh.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377356 ha scritto:


> Le ambizioni le decidono le proprietà. Lo so che é difficile da accettare eh, sopratutto per chi ha il Milan dei palloni d'oro, il Milan Ancelottiano o per chi come te ha visto il Milan Sacchiano (e devo dire che ti invidio tremendamente). Non capisco le alternative, nessuno mi parla mai di cosa converebbe fare, ma solo di quanto si sta facendo male.
> 
> Bisogna guardare in faccia la realtà, pero' penso che per molti tifosi sia impossibile. Secondo te dunque dobbiamo fiondarci su un progetto Lipsia? Comprare e rivendere? C'é un controsenso enorme o sbaglio? Per me il modello invece deve essere la Juve 2011-2017 (pre Ronaldo e con le Finali vinte possibilmente ). Noi siamo al secondo ano di quel processo, non vediamo sempre nero e sempre in anticipo. Abbiamo provato a buttare i milioni in cartellini e ne siamo usciti con le ossa rotte, proviamo a fare le cose come gli ultimi due anni e vedrai che tra 4 anni sarà un brutto ricordo questo momento.



Volevo solo dire che siamo persi nel limbo di due progetti : non abbiamo una proprietà ambiziosa che spende per portare in fretta il milan in alto( e lo si potrebbe fare!!), non abbiamo una proprietà che attacca le superpotenze con fare scientifico e programmatico come fa il lipsia e il mondo red bull.

Cosa siamo?
Una nobile decaduta che è sparita dal grande calcio per un decennio, ha visto le altre sfuggire e ora mira a tornare al grande ballo col passo della formichina laboriosa.
Non fosse che mentre noi facciamo un passo verso il gruppone, il gruppone allunga di altri due.

La condizione di big quando sei nel gruppone è una manna dal cielo, quando insegui è una maledizione.
Il milan deve decidere se tornare su e deve farlo in uno dei due modi che ho prima citato.

E occhio che la red bull investe, investe eccome.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377344 ha scritto:


> Pero' bisogna anche capire che i Depay e gli Aguero al Milan oggi non ci vengono. Per i Kamara ed i giocatori in scadenza vediamo come finisce la sessione. Sempre li, si fa fatica a distinguere chi eravamo (Mecca del calcio per ogni giocatore) con quello che siamo; il nostro appeal é ai minimi storici, e tra noi e la panchina del Barca c'é un divario enorme. Certo se poi vai da Aguero o Depay con 8 milioni allora forse (possibilità molto, ma molto remota) ti dicevano di si, ma ne valgono la pena? Daresti 8 milioni netti ad Aguero (che io adoro e rimango convinto che a 5 milioni lo avrei preso ad occhi chiusi) con il sospetto che possa giocare 4 partite all'anno?
> 
> Vediamo, io sono abituato ad aspettare prima di criticare. Ho aspettato negli anni del condor, figurati se non aspetto adesso  , tu parti con il presupposto che faremo un mercato da polli (che evidentemente giudicherai dalla quantità di &#8364; spesi mi sembra di capire), forse avrai ragione o forse no, pero la cosa strabiliante é la tua convinzione. Io saro' il primo a criticare il 31 agosto se reputo la squadra inferiore all'anno scorso, anche se si spenderanno 450 milioni, ma ad oggi non me la sento proprio.


La mia convinzione é basata sui fatti, non sul nulla  Lo scorso anno quanto abbiamo speso? A Gennaio? Su cosa si basa la tua convinzione che quest' anno faremo mercato, diversamente dalle ultime sessioni? Giroud a 1 milione e rinnovo del prestito di Diaz/Dalot non vi fanno accendere delle lampadine? Roma, Napoli, Atalanta e Juve spenderanno più di noi, segnatevelo. E non c entra NIENTE il bilancio e il FPF, bensì il progetto sportivo. Non cito l'Inter per ovvi motivi POLITICI che esulano da qualunque discorso legato a bilanci e payrollss vari.
Nel Milan di Elliott non c'é alcuna intenzione di vincere, né nel breve né nel lungo periodo, e a voi sta bene perché credete che nel lungo possa cambiare qualcosa.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2377368 ha scritto:


> La mia convinzione é basata sui fatti, non sul nulla  Lo scorso anno quanto abbiamo speso? A Gennaio? Su cosa si basa la tua convinzione che quest' anno faremo mercato, diversamente dalle ultime sessioni? Giroud a 1 milione e rinnovo del prestito di Diaz/Dalot non vi fanno accendere delle lampadine? *Roma, Napoli, Atalanta e Juve spenderanno più di noi, segnatevelo.* E non c entra NIENTE il bilancio e il FPF, bensì il progetto sportivo. Non cito l'Inter per ovvi motivi POLITICI che esulano da qualunque discorso legato a bilanci e payrollss vari.



Ed io me lo segno amico mio  

Lo scorso anno quanto abbiamo speso? Eppure siamo arrivati secondi. Invece quanto abbiamo speso nel 2018/2019 e nel 2019/2020? Lo vuoi sapere? 

2018/2019: 
-Spese 193,30 mln &#8364;
-Entrate 88,10 mln &#8364;
-Somma -105,20 mln &#8364;

2019/2020:
-Spese 113,78 mln &#8364;
-Entrate 59,23 mln &#8364;
-Somma -54,55 mln &#8364;

Aggiungiamo anche i debiti da ripianere? Anche contando il +22 registrato l'anno scorso, siamo su una media di 160/170 milioni all'anno che la propretà investe tra mercato e perdite. Con una società che fattura 220 milioni senza Covid se va bene.

Ma io non mi focalizzo sulle cifre, a me interessano poco. Credo aggiungono poco alla discussione. Dici bene, il progetto é cio che conta, ed io guardo i nomi e le modalità di chi arriva. Theo, Bennacer, Tonali, Hauge, Kalulu, Tomori. Presi per una settantina di milioni, eppure se mi avessero detto preferisci Pepe o Aubameyang ad 80 milioni o questi scarti norvegesi/Empoli/panchinari Real-Chelsea sono quasi sicuro di sapere quale sarebbe stata la risposta. Come si fa a non vedere un evidente progetto dietro? Cosa te lo fa intuire? 

Ripeto se il mercato dovesse finire come sospetti tu, saro' il primo a puntare il dito. Se invece si continua questo progetto (ai miei occhi evidente) allora io sono tutta la vita per i Tomori, per i Dalot o per i Theo.


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377384 ha scritto:


> Ed io me lo segno amico mio
> 
> Lo scorso anno quanto abbiamo speso? Eppure siamo arrivati secondi. Invece quanto abbiamo speso nel 2018/2019 e nel 2019/2020? Lo vuoi sapere?
> 
> ...



Non ho voglia di smentirti sui numeri, chiunque abbia voglia scriva Milan transkmarket 20/21 e 19/20 su Google e si faccia la sua idea in relazioni ai numeri che hai sparato. Andare più nello specifico sarebbe imbarazzante, praticamente senza le cessioni di Cutrone, Locatelli e Suso staremo parlando di 4 sessioni di mercato di fila dove a parte la mazzetta Leao al Lille abbiamo speso quanto la Fiorentina, forse meno.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2377361 ha scritto:


> Volevo solo dire che siamo persi nel limbo di due progetti : non abbiamo una proprietà ambiziosa che spende per portare in fretta il milan in alto( e lo si potrebbe fare!!), non abbiamo una proprietà che attacca le superpotenze con fare scientifico e programmatico come fa il lipsia e il mondo red bull.
> 
> Cosa siamo?
> Una nobile decaduta che è sparita dal grande calcio per un decennio, ha visto le altre sfuggire e ora mira a tornare al grande ballo col passo della formichina laboriosa.
> ...



La RedBull quello che abbiamo speso noi se lo scorda. In cartellini ovviamente, poi non so esattamente come gesticono il settore giovanile. Non si discute il progetto RedBull, che se venisse anche solo dichiarato non oso immaginare la reazione del forum, si discute che qui non si vede un progetto. Come investiresti per portare in alto il Milan in fretta? Quante persone al mondo possono avere la voglia e lo disponibilità economica di farlo? 2-3? Forse sono tutte già occupate, e chi é furbo non viene certo da noi (in Italia intendo), ma va in Inghilterra. 

Inutile prendersela con il destino perché Al Khalaifi non ci ha comprato dal Berlusca, serve solo ad aumentare la frustrazione e a prendere per sbagliate tutte le scelte della società, secondo te perché Maldini va dicendo ad ogni santissima intervista che il Milan di Berlusconi é morto? Io sono pronto a scommetere che lasciando Paolo Maldini lavorare come sta facendo, e senza strafare a voler fare il passo più lungo della gamba in 4 anni torniamo seriamente competitivi. Roba che ci chiederemmo come abbiamo fatto a non arrivarci prima.


----------



## Ziggy Stardust (8 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2377220 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma
> Hakimi Ramos Kimpembe Bernat
> Verratti Pogba
> Di Maria Wijaldium Mbappé
> ...


Se neanche con questa squadra vincerebbero la Champions si andassero a nascondere loro e tutti i soldi che hanno.


----------



## danjr (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377304 ha scritto:


> Il Real per 12 anni non ha vinto una Champions, collezionando figurine su figurine. Vincere la Champions è il coronamento di un progetto, ma serve anche la mentalità, non bastano i giocatori.



Non è vero, il Real ha vinto nel 98 e poi Quando a ricominciato a spendere con Zidane (calciatore), con cui inizia l'era Perez dei Galacticos. Berlusconi ha vinto la Champions dopo un paio di anni, questi qua non hanno assolutamente un progetto, l'unica impresa che han fatto è quella di perdere anche il campionato. Zero stima per gli sceicchi, se vogliono fare i Berlusconi del calcio almeno lo facciano bene


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2377391 ha scritto:


> Non ho voglia di smentirti sui numeri, chiunque abbia voglia scriva Milan transkmarket 20/21 e 19/20 su Google e si faccia la sua idea in relazioni ai numeri che hai sparato. Andare più nello specifico sarebbe imbarazzante, praticamente senza le cessioni di Cutrone, Locatelli e Suso staremo parlando di 4 sessioni di mercato di fila dove a parte la mazzetta Leao al Lille abbiamo speso quanto la Fiorentina, forse meno.



Non c'é bisogno di far scomodare nessuno  Ecco qui:

2018/2019:






2019/2020:





2020/2021:





In effetti un'errore ci sarebbe, avevo detto +22 per il bilancio dei trasferimenti nell'anno scorso invece é un +17 :


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2377401 ha scritto:


> Non è vero, il Real ha vinto nel 98 e poi Quando a ricominciato a spendere con Zidane (calciatore), con cui inizia l'era Perez dei Galacticos. Berlusconi ha vinto la Champions dopo un paio di anni, questi qua non hanno assolutamente un progetto, l'unica impresa che han fatto è quella di perdere anche il campionato. Zero stima per gli sceicchi, se vogliono fare i Berlusconi del calcio almeno lo facciano bene


Vabbè io mi riferisco al periodo dal 2003 al 2014, non hanno vinto una mazza manco loro, eppure hanno speso milioni su milioni. Zero stima, ma loro hanno fior di campioni e i loro tifosi si divertono. Io a vedere castilego non mi diverto&#8230;


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377321 ha scritto:


> E' proprio questo il punto.
> 
> Se prendi atto che il tuo percorso è quello, ha senso argomentare se è meglio prendere Dalot o Firpo, se riscattare Tomori o cercare uno tipo Simakan.
> 
> Se invece la tua idea è sperare negi arrivi di De Bruyne o anche solo Kimmich perchè "noi siamo il "Milan" è come andare a vedere Alien e lamentarsi tutto il tempo perchè ancora non è rrivato il principe Azzurro a baciare Ripley, sconfiggere il cattivo e che vivano tutti felici e contenenti. Semplicemente ha sbagliato Film e serve a poco dire che non gli piace vedere al gente morire, che lui vuole baci e storie d'amore ... Alien è Alien.



Ripley kissing the Xenomorph.


----------



## chicagousait (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.



Com'era la barzelletta che iniziava con "il calcio è dei tifosi" inerente la superlega?


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377394 ha scritto:


> La RedBull quello che abbiamo speso noi se lo scorda. In cartellini ovviamente, poi non so esattamente come gesticono il settore giovanile. Non si discute il progetto RedBull, che se venisse anche solo dichiarato non oso immaginare la reazione del forum, si discute che qui non si vede un progetto. Come investiresti per portare in alto il Milan in fretta? Quante persone al mondo possono avere la voglia e lo disponibilità economica di farlo? 2-3? Forse sono tutte già occupate, e chi é furbo non viene certo da noi (in Italia intendo), ma va in Inghilterra.
> 
> Inutile prendersela con il destino perché Al Khalaifi non ci ha comprato dal Berlusca, serve solo ad aumentare la frustrazione e a prendere per sbagliate tutte le scelte della società, secondo te perché Maldini va dicendo ad ogni santissima intervista che il Milan di Berlusconi é morto? Io sono pronto a scommetere che lasciando Paolo Maldini lavorare come sta facendo, e senza strafare a voler fare il passo più lungo della gamba in 4 anni torniamo seriamente competitivi. Roba che ci chiederemmo come abbiamo fatto a non arrivarci prima.



Io non guardo i soldi spesi per la gestione ma quelli investiti per aumentare il livello.
E si può investire in più modi.

Dovrei ringraziare elliott per la gestione? Suvvia.


----------



## danjr (8 Luglio 2021)

7AlePato7;2377404 ha scritto:


> Vabbè io mi riferisco al periodo dal 2003 al 2014, non hanno vinto una mazza manco loro, eppure hanno speso milioni su milioni. Zero stima, ma loro hanno fior di campioni e i loro tifosi si divertono. Io a vedere castilego non mi diverto&#8230;



Ho capito, anche Berlusconi ha fatto dei periodi a vuoto a livello di Champions, questi ci sono dal 2011, cioè 10 anni, e non hanno vinto nessun trofeo internazionale immettendo una quantità industriale di soldi. Si divertiranno a vedere delle partite completamente squilibrate nel campionato francese, che peraltro ogni tanto riescono pure a perdere. Prendere loro come esempio mi sembra l'ultima cosa da fare.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2377285 ha scritto:


> Certo,in teoria ma poi c'è anche la pratica .
> 
> Puoi spendere tutti i soldi che vuoi, ma poi c'è il campo e quello ha dimostrato che non sempre chi spende di più alla fine vince,anzi.



Si però se prendono messi e si tengono il futuro pallone d'oro Mbappe (ovviamente)la percentuale aumenta un botto..Senza contare i vari hakimi Ramos Donnarumma Pogba ecc..


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2021)

danjr;2377417 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, anche Berlusconi ha fatto dei periodi a vuoto a livello di Champions, questi ci sono dal 2011, cioè 10 anni, e non hanno vinto nessun trofeo internazionale immettendo una quantità industriale di soldi. Si divertiranno a vedere delle partite completamente squilibrate nel campionato francese, che peraltro ogni tanto riescono pure a perdere. Prendere loro come esempio mi sembra l'ultima cosa da fare.


Il PSG partiva da una base pari a zero, il Milan di Berlusconi poteva contare su giovani provenienti dal settore giovanile di livello assoluto. E la concorrenza nel periodo berlusconiano non era così agguerrita in Champions League come lo è adesso&#8230; adesso ci sono 8 o 9 squadre che partono praticamente alla pari ogni anno per vincere e ne vince solo una. 
Io invidio le loro disponibilità economiche, mi sembra francamente ipocrita non dirlo. Soprattutto con una proprietà come la nostra, che non caccia un euro per rinforzare la prima squadra.


----------



## rossonero71 (8 Luglio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2377420 ha scritto:


> Si però se prendono messi e si tengono il futuro pallone d'oro Mbappe (ovviamente)la percentuale aumenta un botto..Senza contare i vari hakimi Ramos Donnarumma Pogba ecc..



Certo ,però nel calcio tanti Galli in un pollaio possono fare danni.

&#278; pericoloso perché fra prime donne si rischia che nessuno vuole fare una corsa in più per far fare bella figura al compagno.

Le squadre si costruiscono con campioni e gregari, qui di gregari non se ne vedono


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2377432 ha scritto:


> Certo ,però nel calcio tanti Galli in un pollaio possono fare danni.
> 
> &#278; pericoloso perché fra prime donne si rischia che nessuno vuole fare una corsa in più per far fare bella figura al compagno.
> 
> Le squadre si costruiscono con campioni e gregari, qui di gregari non se ne vedono



Si xò io vedo dei leader tipo Ramos 
Non credo regnerà questo ragionamento
Poi dopo aver assaggiato la quasi vittoria della CL 
Sarebbero da appendere se la pensono così


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

diavoloINme;2377415 ha scritto:


> Io non guardo i soldi spesi per la gestione ma quelli investiti per aumentare il livello.
> E si può investire in più modi.
> 
> Dovrei ringraziare elliott per la gestione? Suvvia.



Quando hai -150 milioni puoi gestire in 2 modi: vendi tutti, azzeri il monte ingaggi, metti in piedi una squadra che possa salvarsi che costi 160-170 milioni meno di quello che ti costava quella prima.

Copri tirando fuori dal portafoglio 100 milioni e cerchi di tenere il nucleo valido e di costruirci sopra.

Sono due approcci per “gestire” una situazione disastrosa finanziaria. Che avessero scelto la 2 non era scontato.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377444 ha scritto:


> Quando hai -150 milioni puoi gestire in 2 modi: vendi tutti, azzeri il monte ingaggi, metti in piedi una squadra che possa salvarsi che costi 160-170 milioni meno di quello che ti costava quella prima.
> 
> Copri tirando fuori dal portafoglio 100 milioni e cerchi di tenere il nucleo valido e di costruirci sopra.
> 
> Sono due approcci per &#8220;gestire&#8221; una situazione disastrosa finanziaria. Che avessero scelto la 2 non era scontato.



In realtà abbiamo preso una terza via, di mezzo , visto che abbiamo tagliato anche i calciatori più costosi o comunque abbiamo deciso di non accontentarli.
Quando si parla di calcio io credo i bilanci siano roba molto aleatoria : sarebbe bastato vendere e anche bene donnarumma due anni fa per avere altri numeri.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377237 ha scritto:


> Infatti, gli effetti benefici della sospensione del FPF con la benedizione di Ceferin, come annunciato prima del mercato si sono subito palesati.
> 
> *Immaginatevi 10 anni così dove questi accumulano giocatori su giocatori senza alcun limite.*
> 
> ...



Possono acquistare anche Papa Francesco,tanto al massimo vinceranno dentro i loro confini nazionali (e non è neanche scontato),non di più.


----------



## sacchino (8 Luglio 2021)

Crazy rossonero 90;2377420 ha scritto:


> Si però se prendono messi e si tengono il futuro pallone d'oro Mbappe (ovviamente)la percentuale aumenta un botto..Senza contare i vari hakimi Ramos Donnarumma Pogba ecc..



Quest'anno il pallone non lo vince poi l'anno prossimo vedremo.....di sicuro 1 o 2 sono di Gigio.


----------



## ARKANA (8 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.



se non vincono la champions neanche quest'anno leonardo diventa ufficialmente il dirigente più scarso della storia (anche se secondo me lo è già) e comunque anche se la vincessero sarebbe una roba triste, squadra senza storia, senza gloria che vince solo perchè ha fondi infiniti e compra tutti i migliori giocatori al mondo fregandosene delle regole, spero falliscano il prima possibile


----------



## __king george__ (8 Luglio 2021)

sceiccanza,,

non li disprezzo..li invidio ma non li disprezzo di certo

fortunati i tifosi di psg e city,,,d'altronde lo siamo stati anche noi con Berlusconi

credo che comunque come già ha detto qualcuno con lo stadio arenato Elliott sia non cosi lontana dalla cessione..magari si casca bene chi lo sa


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377360 ha scritto:


> Eh no, il loro "buttare" soldi gli ha garantito 1mld di &#8364; da Nike per i prossimi 10 anni (90 all'anno), gli ha garantito di essere una delle squadre più seguite al mondo sui social, e gli ha garantito di avere una visibilità mediatica assurda come brand. Senza contare che ora il PSG vale 2.5 miliardi, e che loro l'anno aquistata a circa 40 milioni. Che poi facciano quello che gli pare é ovvio, ma non li definirei "stupidi" che non ragionano. Hanno degli economisti da far paura eh.



Mica funziona cosi.

Pare la storia di Ronaldo che si ripagava da solo dai gobbi.

Ci fosse la certezza matematica che più investi, piu la tua squadra prende contratti pubblicitari, più il club aumenta di valore ecc ecc, tutte cose belle insomma, il calcio come oggi manco esisterebbe, ma sarebbe una sequela di fondi / investitori smaniosi di mettere miliardi su tutti i club della terra.

Persino Elliott, se l' equazione fosse cosi scontata metterebbe miliardi sul Milan, ma non è proprio cosi, dai.

Il PSG spende, perchè gli va bene di spendere. Mica per trarne un fantomatico guadagno.

Che vuoi che guadagni alla fine che ha già messo qualche miliardo sul piatto.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Luglio 2021)

__king george__;2377494 ha scritto:


> sceiccanza,,
> 
> non li disprezzo..li invidio ma non li disprezzo di certo
> 
> ...



Esatto, proprio per questo non sono seccato.

E' il loro turno, fortuna nostra ci siamo passati pure noi.


----------



## nybreath (8 Luglio 2021)

Zosimo2410;2377237 ha scritto:


> Infatti, gli effetti benefici della sospensione del FPF con la benedizione di Ceferin, come annunciato prima del mercato si sono subito palesati.
> 
> Immaginatevi 10 anni così dove questi accumulano giocatori su giocatori senza alcun limite.
> 
> ...



Qua il FPF non c entra niente, il calcio è stato bello senza FPF per un secolo, e il FPF non ha mai fermato in alcun modo PSG e CITY per esempio. 

Prima di tutto, il FPF non è mai stato uno strumento per evitare che le grandi squadre comprino chi vogliono, ma solo per evitare che le squadre vadano in bancarotta. Secondo, ha piu spesso che no colpito squadre che in bancarotta non ci sarebbero mai e poi mai andate, come noi. Terzo, le squadre vanno comunque in bancarotta e il FPF si è sempre rivelato inutile.

Non cè stato un solo anno che il PSG ha fatto quello che ha voluto FPF o no, almeno quest'anno potrebbero farlo pure gli altri, ma mi sa che in spagna se la vedranno brutta con gli stipendi, in italia non abbiamo un euro, sara una lota PSG contro UK.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Luglio 2021)

Ho un amico che conosce bene Nasser il presidente del Psg e mi ha detto che Pogba è gia del PSG. E vi dico anche attenzione a Messi!
Al Khelaifi odia il Barcelona dai tempi del tentativo blaugrana di prendere Verratti nell'estate del 2017. Da quel giorno NAK l'ha preso sul personale ed è sempre sui reni dei catalani . Ha detto al mio amico "prendero ogni calciatore del Barca che mi piace", praticamente vuole umiliare il club blaugrana.

Prima tappa:Neymar
Seconda tappa:Wijnaldum( era fatta col Barcelona e il psg ha raddopiato l'offerta)
Terza tappa: Messi?


----------



## Djici (8 Luglio 2021)

Ho sempre preferito i mercati del PSG Z quelli del City.
I citizens hanno uno squadrone ma in poche eccellenze mondiali a parte KDB e qualche altro.

Il PSG invece fa un mercato di giocatori forti ma anche di nomi.
Manca Theo e hanno il meglio del meglio.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2377504 ha scritto:


> Mica funziona cosi.
> 
> Pare la storia di Ronaldo che si ripagava da solo dai gobbi.
> 
> ...



Non funziona cosi, hai ragione. Il senso di quello che ho detto è che non bisogna pensare che il PSG “butti” letteralmente i soldi al cesso. Nessuno al mondo può permetterselo.

Si sono circondati dei migliori professionisti sotto ogni punto di vista, e hanno rivalutato una società senza storia ne fanbase in modo clamoroso. Già il fatto che sono andati a comprare la squadra di Parigi dovrebbe fare riflettere. Perché non andare a comprare il Norwich o il Torino? Mica sono fessi, sanno che le Parigi è un brand immenso solo per il nome che ed il simbolo che rappresentano. Poi la società ormai genera soldi, hanno contratti di sponsorizzazione faraonici (Nike su tutti, e che niente hanno a che vedere con le auto sponsorizzazioni) e gestione del marchio da sport USA (non per niente hanno il marchio Jordan ora). 

Insomma spendono, a volte senza criterio, ma non fanno le cose a caso.

I discorsi del “non vincono” lasciano il tempo che trovano in una competizione come la CL, sono gli episodi che contano. Io non so quante società con budget simili avrebbero potuto fare di meglio dal punto di vista economico (rivalutazione spropositata della squadra), noi abbiamo praticamente preso Kessie per 230 milioni.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2021)

pazzomania;2377505 ha scritto:


> Esatto, proprio per questo non sono seccato.
> 
> E' il loro turno, fortuna nostra ci siamo passati pure noi.



Non é la stessa cosa.

Ai tempi di Berlusconi c&#8217;erano altre potenze economiche paragonabili, inoltre c&#8217;erano 3 stranieri schierabili, alla fine dei 14 che giocavano 11 erano italiani e su questi Juve e Inter facevano gran concorrenza (ricordo la Juve con Buffon, Zambrotta, Cannavaro, Vialli &#8230; ). Le spagnole con 11/14 spagnoli o le francesi con 11/14 francesi non partivano tantissimo indietro. Con 3 soli stranieri non potevi saccheggiare tutto il mercato mondiale e prendere Kahn per fare la riserva di Dida.

In piú tutto ciò non per la squadra del proprio paese e per la quale si tifa e a seguito di una vita a creare ricchezza, ma una squadra straniera scelta a caso sulla mappa gestita con i soldi ereditati dai genitori creati stando col sedere su una sedia con qualcuno che scavava sotto casa tua. 

Per me é quasi &#8220;immorale&#8221; è profondamente sbagliato. Tra l&#8217;altro lo puó fare a seguito degli intrallazzi con Ceferin che ha tolto tutti i paletti del FPF. 

Cosa c&#8217;é di peggio di questi? Quasi spero piú perdano loro che vinca il Milan.

Sono la Repubblica, sono i Sith, serve Luke Skywalker che li spazzi via.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2021)

Le Grand Milan;2377512 ha scritto:


> Ho un amico che conosce bene Nasser il presidente del Psg e mi ha detto che Pogba è gia del PSG. E vi dico anche attenzione a Messi!
> Al Khelaifi odia il Barcelona dai tempi del tentativo blaugrana di prendere Verratti nell'estate del 2017. Da quel giorno NAK l'ha preso sul personale ed è sempre sui reni dei catalani . Ha detto al mio amico "prendero ogni calciatore del Barca che mi piace", praticamente vuole umiliare il club blaugrana.
> 
> Prima tappa:Neymar
> ...



Prendere Messi vuol dire prendere il giocatore più forte del mondo.. non lo farei una questione di vendetta.. poi senza informazioni basta fare delle equazioni semplici:
Messi voleva andarsene l'anno scorso e il rinnovo non c'è ancora
Il barca deve abbassare il monte ingaggi 
Il suo è il più alto e i tifosi si scateneranno comunque, visto che il barca sta scomparendo piano piano. Il PSG può spendere quello che vuole (o meglio ancora di più)Visto il fpf bloccato.. per me non ci vuole tanto fare 2+2


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2021)

Buciadignho;2377403 ha scritto:


> Non c'é bisogno di far scomodare nessuno  Ecco qui:
> 
> 2018/2019:
> 
> ...


Metti l elenco dei calciatori. Fai la stessa cosa che hai fatto adesso mettendo la lista dei calciatori. E poi ti spiego un po' di finanza, gratis oltretutto. Sono in imbarazzo per te. Considera che vado anche a controllare eh, non vorrei che cancellassi o modificassi. Ad esempio Kessie +28 l anno scorso tu lo consideri nel computo dell'anno, alta finanza alla Bocconi vero?

Abbiamo speso al netto delle cessioni 25 milioni di euro (di cui 8 per Krunic) lo scorso anno, e ZERO lo scorso mercato (motivo per cui abbiamo riscattato Tomori). Il resto sono chiacchiere di chi non ha la più pallida di come sia fatto un bilancio, quindi il 90% degli utenti che parlano di payroll e ammortamenti con la laurea in Letteratura (o il diploma da ragioniere)


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2021)

Konrad;2377266 ha scritto:


> 3 considerazioni:
> 
> 1) PSG/UEFA: I parigini si sono presi l'ennesimo pass da parte dell'UEFA, questo giro in quanto sono stati i "bravi" contro i "cattivoni" della SuperLeague. Così anche in tempo di covid potranno drogare il mercato. L'UEFA continua a dimostrare un comportamento ineccepibile: dura con chi è in difficoltà, connivente con i forti.
> 
> ...




Ormai è evidente la spaccatura tra calcio inglese/Psg e italiano/spagnolo, le italiane e le spagnole hanno voluto e vogliono ancora oggi formare la SL per cercare di arrivare a certi incassi staccandosi dalle grinfie della Uefa che troppo spesso ha chiuso un occhio sull'operato di Psg e inglesi, squadre che si sono giocate e si giocheranno la Champions per i prossimi anni, la Serie A pur essendo importante è rimasta attaccata e l'agnello con l'aiuto di Perez ha cercato di portare via e di ingolosire le squadre inglesi che per anni hanno non solo gonfiato e distrutto il mercato ma hanno pure affossato la credibilità di tutto il carrozzone che avrebbe dovuto contenere i costi e mantenere accessibile a tutti la competività a certi livelli.
Nella Nba esiste una sorta di freno perché è una Lega autogestita ma nel calcio europeo no, ecco dove ha fallito la Uefa ed ecco perché alcune squadre useranno the hard way per staccarsi e per rendere più infimo lo spettacolo di chi si compra tutte le figurine senza il minimo senso o limite, alcune a livelli immensi mentre altre con cifre molto inferiori, i debiti però ci sono e ci saranno sempre per tutti.
Per adesso ci sarà una convivenza non troppo serena ma intanto alcune nazioni saranno premiate a prescindere , sia a livello di club sia a livello di nazionale, ormai l'Inghilterra ha preso il posto della Spagna già da qualche anno e per loro non ha nemmeno troppo senso staccarsi e buttarsi in qualcosa di nuovo, il punto è se le altre big, italiane, spagnole, dovessero lasciare veramente e cancellare di fatto la competizione, in quel caso si resetterà un po' tutto ma ho i miei dubbi che la Serie A e le big italiane riusciranno ad inserirsi in alcuni meccanismi già consolidati da un pezzo.
Il calcio europeo non è mai stato ad un livello così basso, se ci fosse un'organizzazione superiore avrebbe dovuto spazzare via Uefa e Fifa già da 15 anni, invece tanti ci mangiano e il degrado è sempre peggiore di anno in anno.


----------



## Buciadignho (8 Luglio 2021)

Dexter;2377605 ha scritto:


> Metti l elenco dei calciatori. Fai la stessa cosa che hai fatto adesso mettendo la lista dei calciatori. E poi ti spiego un po' di finanza, gratis oltretutto. Sono in imbarazzo per te. Considera che vado anche a controllare eh, non vorrei che cancellassi o modificassi. Ad esempio Kessie +28 l anno scorso tu lo consideri nel computo dell'anno, alta finanza alla Bocconi vero?
> 
> Abbiamo speso al netto delle cessioni 25 milioni di euro (di cui 8 per Krunic) lo scorso anno, e ZERO lo scorso mercato (motivo per cui abbiamo riscattato Tomori). Il resto sono chiacchiere di chi non ha la più pallida di come sia fatto un bilancio, quindi il 90% degli utenti che parlano di payroll e ammortamenti con la laurea in Letteratura (o il diploma da ragioniere)



Ammetto che di non avere la tua doppia laurea in economia, pero' 2+2 lo so fare avendo passato qualche corsetto di matematica  , ma non mi interessa metterla sui titoli di studio o sulle funzioni intellettive. Proprio non mi interessa. In privato se vuoi possiamo scambiarci i profili LinkedIn e discutere dei nostri studi. Pero' preferirei evitare questi discorsi, che oltre ad essere patetici lasciano il tempo che trovano. Nel mio ambito di lavoro non é inusuale trovare geni che non hanno neanche il diploma.

Io mi sono limitato a rispondere al tuo messaggio, in cui mi davi sosanzialmente del "manipolatore" (e lo rifai adesso). Ho postato i dati Transfermarkt delle nostre sessioni di mercato precisando i costi per stagione, dopo la tua "accusa" e dopo che sortavi ad andare a controllare mi sono limitato a postare le foto per evitare disturbi agli altri utenti sul sito che tu stesso dici di andare a consultare. 

Poi ammetto di non sapere come sia fatto un bilancio, ma mi spiegheresti che diferenza fa se il riscatto obbligatorio di Kessie sia stato fatto nel 19/20? Insomma i soldi sono stati spesi comunque. Immagino tu ti riferisca alla stagione 19/20 no? In quell'occasione sono arrivati Leao per 29.5, riscatto Kessie a 24, Theo a 21.5, Bennacer a 16.5, Duarte a 10.6 e Krunic a 8.6 (più altre spese minori). Abbiamo invece venduto Piatek, Cutrone e Locatelli per un totale di 56 milioni. Nel nostro sistema vettoriale non riesco proprio a trovare la cifra di 25 milioni. Spiegami cosa c'é di sbagliato, perché una discussione serve a questo 

Perché poi sei andato a parlare di bilanci (penso di non aver mai scritto questa parola perché non sono un esperto), io mi sono solo limitato a parlare delle cifre del mercato.

EDIT: Comunque per sicurezza sono andato a vedere le nostre spese delle ultime 4 stagioni, cioé da quando i Cinesi sono subentrati. -302.53 milioni di &#8364; al netto delle cessioni. Spero che su questo dato non ci sia niente da dire no? E non ho contato la stagione in corso.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Luglio 2021)

bah comunque io il psg non lo invidio affatto. 
è un'accozzaglia di galli menefreghisti, di certo non faranno innamorare i tifosi e molto probabilmente non vinceranno neanche...

chi fa paragoni col milan di berlusconi non sa proprio di cosa parla. neanche avessimo comprato platini e maradona....
3 stranieri e una valanga di primavera. e sti 3 non erano i più forti del mondo, li sono diventati da noi. donadoni si è stato un bell'acquisto... ancelotti per dire era mezzo finito, una scommessa... insomma non mi pare che il milan abbia divorato gli avversari coi soldi come stan facendo ora inglesi e psg.


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2021)

Spero facciano subito la SL e mandino in malora Ceferin e tutta la banda di parrucconi dell' UEFA.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Luglio 2021)

rossonero71;2377285 ha scritto:


> Certo,in teoria ma poi c'è anche la pratica .
> 
> Puoi spendere tutti i soldi che vuoi, ma poi c'è il campo e quello ha dimostrato che non sempre chi spende di più alla fine vince,anzi.



Alla lunga sarà inevitabile..ma nel frattempo bello vedere che si accasano tutti lì..pare vogliano fare la versione pompata del Real dei Galacticos


----------



## Manue (9 Luglio 2021)

Se possono fanno bene.


----------



## unbreakable (9 Luglio 2021)

Admin;2377194 ha scritto:


> Incredibile e scatenato PSG. Come riportato da Mediaset, dopo tutti gli altri colpi già messi a segno, il PSG è ad un passo anche da Pogba. Altro assistito da Raiola.



possono prendere pure messi ma se non cambiano il manico dubito vinceranno qualcosa


----------



## rossonero71 (9 Luglio 2021)

willcoyote85;2377647 ha scritto:


> bah comunque io il psg non lo invidio affatto.
> è un'accozzaglia di galli menefreghisti, di certo non faranno innamorare i tifosi e molto probabilmente non vinceranno neanche...
> 
> chi fa paragoni col milan di berlusconi non sa proprio di cosa parla. neanche avessimo comprato platini e maradona....
> 3 stranieri e una valanga di primavera. e sti 3 non erano i più forti del mondo, li sono diventati da noi. donadoni si è stato un bell'acquisto... ancelotti per dire era mezzo finito, una scommessa... insomma non mi pare che il milan abbia divorato gli avversari coi soldi come stan facendo ora inglesi e psg.



Lascia stare é troppo complicato da capire


----------

